# DLT 3000 update



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought my DLT 3000 in August 2003. It has the Briggs ELS V twin. I just did my 100 hour service. Changed the plugs, air & oil filters, and the oil. Last fall changed the blades. had done the service at 25 hours, 50 hours and 75 hours. Just oil changes and air filter at those times. No problems to speak of. I think it mulches good and cuts grass good. I also use it to pull the 125# speader to put out lime, fertilizer and grass seed. I would like a higher back seat, and tighter steering. I have taken the sterring apart twice hoping to improve this, but not much luck. 

I like the pedal controls, and woudl not want that to be different. 

I like the "looks' of the new DLt (4500?) series. 

Overall 7.5 - 8 /10 or B+ rating. Which is best you could hope for with a Sears IMHO.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the first hand info on these tractors. You see so many people with them that they must be doing something right. It sounds like you are pretty happy with it. For the price difference between this and one of the major name brand mowers its hard to justify the extra cash. Especially if you are just mowing grass and pulling a spreader.

Andy


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a recent picture of it.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Well its 4 years later. mower will be 7 in august. occasional issues that can be seen by searching dlt 3000. doing well. regular maintenance will keep it going for more years to come.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Craftsman's arent that bad of atractor - just a few quirks. I have 6 well used craftsmans ( 2 are for parts basically)- after the initial rebuilding from PO neglect , theyre a decent well running tractor.

Only complaint from me is the welded together mandrels on my older tractors - means you have to drop a ton of money for new ones ( $100 each) because the berings arent replaceable.


Thats the ticket- regular maintence and keeping after it will keep it around a long time.


----------



## joec1951 (Feb 26, 2012)

I just got a used one M/N 917-274821 any idea when this was made? I hope to try it out in the next few weeks as its just early March here in Michigan.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is there a bar code under the seat with the model#? If so sometimes the date will be on it..


----------



## joec1951 (Feb 26, 2012)

No date, but the model number under the seat is 917-274821


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

joec1951 said:


> No date, but the model number under the seat is 917-274821



I am guessing 2004 18.5 hp 42" cut hydro?


----------



## joec1951 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, 18.5 42" cut with a hydro. Thanks that gives me an idea of the year.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Look at the code on the Briggs engine.
YYMMDDzz


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bill Kapaun said:


> Look at the code on the Briggs engine.
> YYMMDDzz




Good idea I forgot about that one...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

It works as long as its the original motor - if its been replaced then its just the year of the motor....


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

The DLTs are nice tractors for smaller areas. A fellow down the street has one which he doesn't maintain as he should and it just keeps going. Longeveity of any power equipment is all about maintenance!!! Keep up the good work with your maintenance schedule and she will serve you well... Keep posting photos as time passes...
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------



## joec1951 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, I've a little time to try her out. The 18.5 Briggs runs great. I think it's a 2002 by the code on the engine. The only problen I see is when I lift the handle to start the mower deck, it's hard to lift the lever. Might be a error on my part.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

joec1951 said:


> Well, I've a little time to try her out. The 18.5 Briggs runs great. I think it's a 2002 by the code on the engine. The only problen I see is when I lift the handle to start the mower deck, it's hard to lift the lever. Might be a error on my part.



Check to make sure the cable is routed correctly, and the pivot arm is moving freely you might have to grease it.


----------



## joec1951 (Feb 26, 2012)

I did find the engine numbers M/N is 407777-0121-E3 with a code of 000112YG. I will check the cable and add a bit of grease to it. I have to get some fiberglass cleaner and clean her up a bit and then I'll post a pic or two. Thanks for the information and help.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

joec1951 said:


> I did find the engine numbers M/N is 407777-0121-E3 with a code of 000112YG. I will check the cable and add a bit of grease to it. I have to get some fiberglass cleaner and clean her up a bit and then I'll post a pic or two. Thanks for the information and help.



Yep find the pulley that pivots to engage the belt the bolt that it pivots on will need to be greased......


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Mine was just 10 years old. Still running and cutting well. Probably about 300 hours on it now. Seat has a rip that will now spread fast. Have to find one pretty soon. Beginings of minor rust on the deck.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

markfnc said:


> Mine was just 10 years old. Still running and cutting well. Probably about 300 hours on it now. Seat has a rip that will now spread fast. Have to find one pretty soon. Beginings of minor rust on the deck.




I just priced a seat for my ys4500 $153.00 it has a rip starting between the back, and bottom where it curves.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

wjjones said:


> I just priced a seat for my ys4500 $153.00 it has a rip starting between the back, and bottom where it curves.


Yep! One of the worst things on seats is a screwdriver in your back pocket!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> Yep! One of the worst things on seats is a screwdriver in your back pocket!




I think it was dry rott it just ripped as I turned to that side to get up, and I knew that sound was going to cost me $$.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

seems high for a seat, but that's about what price I found. I've duct taped mine for now.


----------



## joec1951 (Feb 26, 2012)

markfnc said:


> seems high for a seat, but that's about what price I found. I've duct taped mine for now.


Got to love duct tape, fix anything.:lmao:


----------



## radio_tech (Apr 21, 2015)

We scrap out 3 to 6 brand new seats a month here at work. Some are full suspension vinyl. 
Really hate seeing those go in the hopper. But they want let us have them..


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I got a new seat for about $65 at the local agri supply. it has a high back which i like. Had to customize the bottom a little to work, but its fine.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Just replaced drive belt, and blades. 1st time ever for drive belt.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Last picture of the old Craftsman. Bought it in Aug 2003, now 18 years later. It did good for 18 years, about 30 hours a year = 540 hours. Head gaskets were needing replaced, wouldn't keep a charge on the battery. getting to the point of a lot of little expenses adding up. Decided to donate, letting them now the issues. Going miss it. Push mower for the rest of the summer, when more lawn tractors are back in s







tock, may buy something else.


----------

